# iOS 4 et Gmail



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Lors du premier lancement de l'application Mail après allumage de mon iPod Touch sous iOS 4, j'ai un message me disant qu'il est impossible de relever le courrier de mon compte Gmail (IMAP).

J'appuie sur OK, le message disparaît... et la relève du courrier se fait !

Ca le fait depuis que j'ai désactivé l'archivage des messages supprimés.

D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Oui, j'ai observé exactement la même chose. Mais pour l'instant, je n 'ai pas plus d'explications que toi quant à l'origine du bug.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2010)

Tu as désactivé l'archivage des mails supprimés ?


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

En effet, et le problème est apparu suite à cette manipulation. Il serait intéressant de savoir si cela s'est produit pour d'autres, ou bien si c'est une énorme coïncidence.
J'ai parcouru quelques forums anglophones, je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres témoignages pour l'instant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2010)

Merci.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

Malgré mes recherches, il semblerait que l'on soit les seuls à avoir relevé ce petit souci... Ou bien la plupart des utilisateurs n'y voit qu'un tout petit problème ne méritant pas qu'on en parle.


----------



## Duboys (23 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Malgré mes recherches, il semblerait que l'on soit les seuls à avoir relevé ce petit souci... Ou bien la plupart des utilisateurs n'y voit qu'un tout petit problème ne méritant pas qu'on en parle.



_Et non les mecs, vous n'êtes pas les deux seuls ! Je suis dans le même cas que vous ! Également après la désactivation de l'archivage des mails supprimés sur l'iPhone 4 !

Vous avez trouvé la 'parade' depuis ?_


----------

